# طرق العرض الجديدة Oled



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, كنت متابعاً لأنواع LED في السوق, إلى أن ظهر نوعان وهما Tri-color LED و Ultraviolet LED, ولقد شدني النوع الأخير جداً حيث يتسم بوضوح إضائته وجمالها, ولكن سعر الوحدة الواحدة غالي جداً, والآن سمعت عن نوع جديد وهو بما يسمى Organic Light Emitting Diode ويختصر في OLED, فما هي مميزاته هذا النوع
1- شدة الوضوح
2- عمر أطول
3- وزنها الخفيف
4- الإستجابة السريعة للحركة, وخصوصاً في حالة وضع أكثر من وحدة بشكل متوالي
5- إقتصادية من حيث التشغيل والتكلفة

أنواع OLED
ستوفر نوعان في الأسواق قريباً هما
1- Passive OLED
2- Active OLED

بماذا ستخدم OLED الصناعة؟
بعد الإعلان عن هذه التقنية, بدأت معظم الشركات العظمى بالإفصاح أن هذه التقنية تمثل طفرة في علم العرض, حيث سيتم إنتاج أنواع جديدة من التلفاز أفضل وأوضح وأرخص من LCD and Plasma TV, بحيث يكون سعر التلفاز الجديد في متناول الجميع.
من ضمن التطبيقات الأخرى ظهور أنواع جديدة من ألواح المفاتيح الخاصة بأجهزة الكمبيوتر
فمثلاً هل تتخيل أن لديك لوحة مفاتيح بدون حروف عربي أو إنجليزي أو أي شئ, فقط أزرار سوداء خالية من أي شئ!!!!!!!
قد يستغرب البعض, ولكنها حقيقة, حيث تم وضع OLED أسفل تلك الأزراء, ومن خلال طلب المستخدم تظهر مخطط الحروف التي يريدها على لوحة المفاتيح, أنظر الصورة التالية






بل يمكن إظهار الأزرار الخاصة بلعبة ما على جهازك فقط, أنظر الصورة التالية





بل يمكن إظهار صورة مختصرة لما ينفذه زر معين, أنظر الصورة التالية




ونحن في إنتظار إنطلاق هذه التقنية
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يوليو 2006)

*شركات بدأت الإنتاج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, أوضح لكم أن هذه التقنية هي المستقبل تكنولوجيا الترفيه
هذا رابط يوضح أن شركة سامسونج بدأت في إنتاج تلفاز بتقنية OLED
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/emergingtech/0,39020357,39155141,00.htm

وشركة سوني, تعلن بدء سياسة الإنتاج الكبير, بإستخدام تلك التقنية الجديدة من خلال الرابط
http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press_Archive/200409/04-048E/

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7: ​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يوليو 2006)

*ملف مهم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام هذا ملف لمعرفة أساسيات عمل
Organic Light Emitting Diode
http://www.oled-display.net/oled-osram.pdf
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------

